# Hamilton Khaki as a beater...



## micreyes11

This is my first post on here and am pretty much a noob when it comes to watches, but have become obsessed over the past three months...

I am a nurse on a very busy floor and wanted to buy a "bang for your buck" watch to wear everyday to work that looks good and is somewhat durable (I've been wearing G-Shocks since I was in first grade when my watch was bigger than me). After researching I am leaning towards The Khaki King or Field. Most likely the Field due to the smaller case to avoid dings.

My only concern is that I wash my hands about 25 times per shift, would this be a problem? Would a leather band or bracelet be more appropriate?

This is going to be my first automatic watch. Feel free to throw some suggestions at me.


----------



## Syed117

I wouldn't recommend an automatic watch for rough use. It's just not ideal if you're constantly have to worry about it.

I'll be applying for residency programs for next spring and I've never worn an automatic in the hospital. Just too much to worry about in terms of it getting banged up and the components being adversely affected. 

Leather is definitely NOT ideal in a hospital setting. The band would get destroyed. Not just from water, any random chemical will stain and ruin it. If you're going to be in the hospital, get something with a stainless steel bracelet. Water won't be an issue.

I wear a g-shock in the hospital and have throughout my time in med school. It can take the abuse and you can wash it all day long. If something does happen to it, replacing a g-shock is no big deal. Replacing a watch that costs fives as much would be annoying to say the least.


----------



## samael_6978

I would say go for the hammy. Just use nylon NATO or Zulu at work. Wash it after your week. 
I wouldn't recommend leather.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DLXXV

Syed117 said:


> I wouldn't recommend an automatic watch for rough use. It's just not ideal if you're constantly have to worry about it.
> 
> I'll be applying for residency programs for next spring and I've never worn an automatic in the hospital. Just too much to worry about in terms of it getting banged up and the components being adversely affected.
> 
> Leather is definitely NOT ideal in a hospital setting. The band would get destroyed. Not just from water, any random chemical will stain and ruin it. If you're going to be in the hospital, get something with a stainless steel bracelet. Water won't be an issue.
> 
> I wear a g-shock in the hospital and have throughout my time in med school. It can take the abuse and you can wash it all day long. If something does happen to it, replacing a g-shock is no big deal. Replacing a watch that costs fives as much would be annoying to say the least.


My thoughts as well. The movement isnt made to take the abuse, its too delicate!
If you really want it have a beater for working hours thats able too take the abuse (a good quartz chrono (not that into gshocks ) and keep the Hamilton automatic in your locker and after work wear your Hamilton. my .02


----------



## BrentYYC

If you like the Khaki Field, get it with a quartz movement because it will be more durable than an automatic movement. Unless you're constantly dropping watches on tile floors or banging them on granite counter tops, there's no need for a G-Shock, and the Hamiltons are soooo much more stylish. I have both a Khaki Field and Khaki King with quartz movements and they've been great.

When you get it, swap the leather strap (or stainless bracelet) for a Nato or Zulu strap. I put all my military, athletic, and dive watches on Nato or Zulu straps because they're so easy to keep clean. Just take the watch off, lather your hands up with soap, and give the watch and strap a scrub between your hands for 10 secs. Rinse, and pull the strap through a towel and you're done. They are absolutely the easiest straps to keep clean and sanitary, and they're cheap like cereal to boot.


----------



## micreyes11

Thank you everyone for your help...

@BrentYYC: that sounds like a very good idea, thanks...


----------



## johnj

The field would be a good choice as it comes in 38mm which would be good for comfort when wearing it for long periods. The automatic would be fine, but it is thicker than the quartz. A bracelet would be better if your frequently splashing water on it.


----------



## Fossdal

Automatic to delicate for a nurse??? Come again????


----------



## Packleader

If it is good enough for Indiana Jones, it's good enough for you.

I'd go for the Hamilton Khaki Field. It's a classic. If you are comfortable with bracelets, you should wear one.

Otherwise, consider buying a distressed leather strap to hide the sweat, urine, blood and chemical stains. There are many good strap makers who post here on the forums.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Wellington

I wear an omega speedmaster auto everyday at work and no regrets. I am in engineering and work heavily with my hands. It gets banged up but it was meant to be worn. I only take it off when machining stuff on the mill, lathe, etc. That's more about safety for yourself though. Go for it I say.


----------



## wwarren

I wear my 42mm Khaki Field Auto as a beater. It's a great choice, very rugged. I agree with Packleader and Johnj that if it's going to see a lot of water, wear it on a bracelet.


----------



## raulfragoso

I also say go for the Hammy  The advices to replace the leather strap with a bracelet make sense, I personally love the mesh bracelet on my Khaki Field Officer (which by the way was also my first automatic watch):


----------



## BrentYYC

In my opinion bracelets are the worst for a hospital environment. Speaking from experience, the grooves and gaps in bracelets will catch everything that splashes onto them, and once dried are very difficult to clean and very unsanitary. It's bad enough with the dirt and sweat of normal use, but it can be particularly nasty in a hospital environment. Nato/Zulu straps are absolutely the best option for a band that is durable and easy to keep clean and sanitary.


----------



## ppl4golf

Automatic is perfectly fine unless very precise time-keeping is a must. I'd get metal bracelet instead of leather if I were to wear it everyday. Dirty is better than rotten/broken within a couple of years. The Khaki is a good daily beater with a heavy duty bracelet given the price. Give the watch/bracelet a gentle scrub with the toothbrush with some soap and it'll look as new. I tried on the Khaki Auto and King Scuba back then and thought they were pretty good...nothing fancy and get the job done.


----------



## DJHolland

Quality automatics can take a lot of abuse and do not need to be babied. In my opinion Hamilton Khaki Field models fit in that category, I wear a Khaki Field Chrono as a beater and it has been though some VERY rough stuff, so have my Seiko autos and my Rolex. My Rolex went through an explosion without any adverse effects, as well as banging around in the field, on tanks and Amtracs, with only minor scrapes and dings to the cases/crystals that would happen with any watch. Only speaking of my experience, my autos have taken far more abuse and came through them just fine than any of my quartz watches (in all fairness I should add that I bought a Seiko Solar Diver about 2 months ago and am putting it though normal to heavy use and it is holding up well with great accuracy). While I know my Rolex sub is tough from experience, I don't own any Omega Speedmasters or Fortis Cosmonaut autos (yet  ) but would assume them to be just as tough. I have been told by Fortis owners that they are tough as nails.

I agree that in a hospital a leather band would not be advisable if you are delivering direct patient care, but a metal bracelet that you clean would be fine. A tough ballistic nylon NATO or Zulu would also work, but they need to be wiped down with a sanitizer (so does the metal bracelet), and anything that is not metal or a plastic that is chemical resistant, would be subject to carrying more bacteria and other contaminants and need more care in cleaning. I never wore one out, but it stands to reason that they could deteriorate faster (talking about the nylon here) from chemical exposure. But considering that they are inexpensive it should not be a big deal. Even now, all my bands (including leather) and watches I am wearing get a wipe down at least once a week with a sanitizer hand wipe and there are no ill effects.

Yes, I spent more than 30 years working in a medical environment/delivering medical care and I always used either a Nylon a Zulu or metal bracelet, on an auto watch. They were covered in everything from blood and pus to mud and sand, they always cleaned up good, I can only remember throwing away one wide band nylon zulu that was soaked in blood, psychologically I just could not keep wearing it even after cleaning it, so I threw it out, I had to stick my hand into a mans torso up just past my wrist (field conditions, no gloves) the watch that got soaked was my Seiko 6309-7040 diver. Between patients in a clinical/hospital environment I always washed my hands AND my watch/band, in the field, I did whatever I could but usually just clean water. It worked out fine for me and should for anyone else. Generally, if you are doing work on a patient needing that type of contact (blood or infected tissue), you would take your watch off anyway and be wearing sterile gloves.

I know there are some sensitive or delicate autos out there, but in my opinion those should be more of a dress watch than a 'working' beater. For example I wear my Hamiltons and Seikos to work around the house (construction type work, fencing, etc) and to tend and maintain my animals (Horses, Cattle), as well as extensive firearm and archery use, but I don't wear my Steinhart chronos when I do that sort of thing. Matter of fact, I've got to go tend to them now and I'm wearing my Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono.

I have no experience with any G -shock watches, so I will leave any opinions/recommendations on them to those that have or do use them, but I would not discount the toughness of a quality auto.


----------



## Packleader

DJHolland said:


> Quality automatics can take a lot of abuse and do not need to be babied. In my opinion Hamilton Khaki Field models fit in that category, I wear a Khaki Field Chrono as a beater and it has been though some VERY rough stuff, so have my Seiko autos and my Rolex. My Rolex went through an explosion without any adverse effects, as well as banging around in the field, on tanks and Amtracs, with only minor scrapes and dings to the cases/crystals that would happen with any watch. Only speaking of my experience, my autos have taken far more abuse and came through them just fine than any of my quartz watches (in all fairness I should add that I bought a Seiko Solar Diver about 2 months ago and am putting it though normal to heavy use and it is holding up well with great accuracy). While I know my Rolex sub is tough from experience, I don't own any Omega Speedmasters or Fortis Cosmonaut autos (yet  ) but would assume them to be just as tough. I have been told by Fortis owners that they are tough as nails.
> 
> I agree that in a hospital a leather band would not be advisable if you are delivering direct patient care, but a metal bracelet that you clean would be fine. A tough ballistic nylon NATO or Zulu would also work, but they need to be wiped down with a sanitizer (so does the metal bracelet), and anything that is not metal or a plastic that is chemical resistant, would be subject to carrying more bacteria and other contaminants and need more care in cleaning. I never wore one out, but it stands to reason that they could deteriorate faster (talking about the nylon here) from chemical exposure. But considering that they are inexpensive it should not be a big deal. Even now, all my bands (including leather) and watches I am wearing get a wipe down at least once a week with a sanitizer hand wipe and there are no ill effects.
> 
> Yes, I spent more than 30 years working in a medical environment/delivering medical care and I always used either a Nylon a Zulu or metal bracelet, on an auto watch. They were covered in everything from blood and pus to mud and sand, they always cleaned up good, I can only remember throwing away one wide band nylon zulu that was soaked in blood, psychologically I just could not keep wearing it even after cleaning it, so I threw it out, I had to stick my hand into a mans torso up just past my wrist (field conditions, no gloves) the watch that got soaked was my Seiko 6309-7040 diver. Between patients in a clinical/hospital environment I always washed my hands AND my watch/band, in the field, I did whatever I could but usually just clean water. It worked out fine for me and should for anyone else. Generally, if you are doing work on a patient needing that type of contact (blood or infected tissue), you would take your watch off anyway and be wearing sterile gloves.
> 
> I know there are some sensitive or delicate autos out there, but in my opinion those should be more of a dress watch than a 'working' beater. For example I wear my Hamiltons and Seikos to work around the house (construction type work, fencing, etc) and to tend and maintain my animals (Horses, Cattle), as well as extensive firearm and archery use, but I don't wear my Steinhart chronos when I do that sort of thing. Matter of fact, I've got to go tend to them now and I'm wearing my Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono.
> 
> I have no experience with any G -shock watches, so I will leave any opinions/recommendations on them to those that have or do use them, but I would not discount the toughness of a quality auto.


One word: Impressive.

Thank you for sharing your first hand experience.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Lavaine

There is a reason Hamilton call it the Khaki Field, and not the Khaki Office. Get it and don't be afraid to wear it. My Khaki Field is worn in rotation at work with a Seiko SKX007 and a Orient Mako (and the occasional other watch). I'm a paramedic, so I subject my watches to the same conditions you will, as well as weather (Canadian winter anyone?), and have had no issues with them. They go through multiple hand washings every shift, and get a good cleaning every day after work. I will second the recommendations of a Nato/Zulu or bracelet.


----------



## Swissbeats

BrentYYC has the best response..... Not only cause we're in the same time zone, but also cause it makes sense..... The worst thing about a new watch, is that first ding or scratch.... I'd stick with the G-Shock on shift, and pick up the hammy for afterwork and weekends....


----------



## Packleader

Swissbeats said:


> BrentYYC has the best response..... Not only cause we're in the same time zone, but also cause it makes sense..... The worst thing about a new watch, is that first ding or scratch.... I'd stick with the G-Shock on shift, and pick up the hammy for afterwork and weekends....


Your first post! Welcome to Watchuseek. :-!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Swissbeats

Thanks Packleader! I was tired of going here for Info, And missing out on all the fun!


----------



## chesthing

A $400 beater watch? guess I'm a bit cheaper than that, my beater watch is a Citizen BM-8180 bought used off Ebay for $35.


----------



## eisenhower

If you are worried about damaging your watch, but (understandably) don't want to wear a casio g-shock, I would recommend a Citizen eco-drive.
It will function better than any reasonably priced mechanical watch. Its quartz, so it will keep great time, and it charges its battery with light (including fluorescent light, which there is plenty of in hospitals). They make a few models with sapphire crystals if you are worried about scratches.


----------



## Perfect Blue MD

I wear my Hamilton Valiant to the hospital every day. Unless you're doing trauma, burn, transplant, etc., an auto should be fine. Do NOT get a leather band, it will get destroyed by water, betadyne, Avagard, or whatever detergent you use. 

If you will be getting blood, feces, urine, or other human body fluids on your watch regularly, I might suggest a NATO, Zulu, resin, or silicone (EG: Isofrane) strap on your Hamilton. 

That said, if you are truly concerned about ruining it, you will never properly enjoy it, and I would definitely suggest a G-Shock. My Mudman GW-9000 is my preferred watch when I'm not wearing my Hamilton.


----------



## SSingh1975

I wouldn't consider an automatic for beater purposes at all.

The mighty valjoux 7750 movement has failed me twice now (one on my Hamilton Maesto). I went to a golf course earlier this year with some friends wearing my Jazzmaster and took some swings (I'm not a golfer btw). Came back home and realized the watch had stopped running! Took it to the AD and apparently, some screws had loosened inside jamming the movement. Quick repair but I don't wear my Maestro as much nowadays...keep it for those uber formal dress moments.

The other time, my 5 yr old son was playing with my watch and accidently dropped it from the loft to the floor. About 6 feet drop on thick carpet. Afterwards, it started running slow day by day and time keeping wasn't consistent. Took it to a local repair guy and he had to regulate the movement. It was a Invicta subaqua so I sold it afterwards. On the contrary, I've had very good luck with my Seiko sports 5 automatics. From my experience, the japanese automatics are more robust albeit less accurate compared to Swiss autos. My Seiko frankenmonster was my 'outdoor/fishing/hiking' watch for many years (before I discovered Suunto/Protreks for outdoor usage) and I never had any issues with it, though it'd always run couple of mins to fast or a min slow.

Then autos are never accurate over long term. If you work in an environment which requires precise time keeping, a $100 GShock (and its useful set of feature set like stop watch, timer, alarm, etc) will knock a $2K swiss automatic out of the water anyway. Just do a search for "accuracy" and you'll get page loads of hits where people complain/compare automatics and if the loss of 20 secs/day is within 'manufacturer's specs'!! Not to mention that most automatics (especially swiss movements) require frequent servicing to keep them running accurate. This is also where Japanese autos require less maintenance and last longer before requiring a service haul.

Don't get me wrong..I love my automatics but for beater/daily wear, I prefer my digitals and quartz watches (and eco-Drives). I'm not comparing higher end automatics (Rolex, etc) as those movements are customed and designed to withstand shock/pressure better than stock ETA movements. Hey, if you are spending $3K+ on a watch, it better tell accurate time, right?

Not trying to scare you away, OP but just stating this from my own experience with automatics as I also came from a GShock era as well.

OP, I highly recommend a quartz at least (or upper end Casio Edifice with sapphire). Tissot/Swiss Army make excellent watches with quartz movements (I actually prefer some of their styling better than Hamilton).

Here's my trusty VSA quartz (build quality is on par, if not better than Hamilton and they actually use AR coating on the sapphire unlike Hamilton).


----------



## ppl4golf

Golf, tennis, baseball, etc can be bad for automatic watches. 
I wear my golf watch not just for yardages but also to save the shock to my TAG...which speeds up like a rabbit (well about +10s/day) for a couple of days after going the the range to hit a few balls.


----------



## Souljer

Hi,

I'm kind of new here but have always loved watches even though I cannot afford a collection.

Years ago I was planning on only having one watch for a while as I dreamed of nicer and more complicated watches. I finally settled on a Hamilton Khaki GMT with a stainless steel case and bracelet. I don't know if daily wear means beater or not. I call it a reliable old friend.
Through the years I've found this watch to be both very useful and very durable. I use the interior bezel (with the triangle marker at 12 in the picture below) all the time. Rotating it around to tell me when my parking meter will expire, when I started my run -I run with it too- and all manner of timing. It's gotten a few dings being worn by me daily for years but with it's brushed finish many sins are forgiven. When I was working near London, I used the second time zone to keep track of when it was reasonable to call home in Los Angeles. Although I don't dive, I've had my hands underwater or even forgetting I'm wearing it as I step into the shower. Not worried with this watch.

I don't know how much abuse you anticipate for your watch but I'm sure your watch with it's stainless or plastic case could take more abuse than your arm and complain less . I'm an artist and work a lot with my hands around machinery and motors as I'm shaping wood or plastic parts. This causes excessive vibration as well as generating dust. Although I don't intentionally submerge the watch it's easy enough to simply wash the bracelet without getting the watch itself wet if you desire. Or clamp down the crowns nice and snug and wash the whole thing. I've found the watch to be very reliable regardless of my abuses. Although I can't say my watch is regularly soaked in blood, other bodily fluids or inserted into living bodies -Unless I make a huge mistake around machinery- it has been through a lot. I don't baby it at all. Your mileage may vary.

I finally stripped the time & date crown (upper right) and had been using it like that -sort of half open and not secure- for a few years. It always has kept time accurately in spite of the dust, sweat, water and anything else that was going on around it. I took it in for repair about three weeks ago. It seems that the threads are part of an inner case (middle case) that needs to be entirely replaced. After all the watch has been through, I'm happy to give it some TLC. The case is perfect for me but may be on the larger size for some. I wanted a larger watch, a stainless steel bracelet, a black face, and a second time zone with an automatic movement. The only thing this watch did not have that I want is an alarm. Some day I'll get a JLC for that. I like the steel and black because it goes with any color I'm wearing and at night I fold the bracelet up in a way that the watch sits up and I use it as my bedside clock. Now I wake up and look over there... to an empty space :-(, but she'll come back better than ever b-)!

I don't know what the models you are looking at look like but mine looks exactly like this:









This is not my watch but I actually found this guy's page while looking for a picture for you and he has a complete review of this watch if you want to have a look.
Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT

I also found this smaller review here on watchuseek.com. This one has a cool picture of the watch in a darkened environment and you can see the illuminated features.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/tiny-review-hamilton-khaki-navy-gmt-lots-pics-597596.html

Hope that helps some. 
Good luck.


----------



## Fossdal

This kind of rubberstrap is ideal, as their smooth surface is very easy to keep kleen. This Certina First has a 2824-2 ETA just as the Hamilton Khaki, and is frequently dipped in horseshit, blood, deerguts, saltwater and mud from the oilfields. Shooting heavy guns is not a problem at all. I guess I would take it off for golf or baseball, but I don't do either.


----------



## gnuyork

First of all I wouldn't consider the Hamilton a beater watch. I've read through some of the responses and everyone seems to have good advice, even some opinions differ. So here's my 2¢. Get the automatic with whatever bracelet/strap you want, swap out for a NATO for work. And anyway, I can't imagine any tasks you do would be too much for a Hamilton automatic, and I don't think washing it 25 times a day would harm it at all. I swim with mine (Khaki Conservation) in the ocean (on a NATO) and it's perfectly fine. 

So count me among those who would recommend the auto, and just wear it and use it, and enjoy it.


----------



## Scottish Steve

I think you don't need to worry about the mvt too much, but a bracelet is the ideal. If you do get a NATO/Zulu/G10 strap, get at least two, so you can have one drying from a proper wash looped over a towel rack in the bathroom or in your locker and one fresh on. They do dry quickly (3 hours max. in a warm hospital environment) but it's nice to be able to throw on a new one. And the thing is, they are very convenient to change. I also like the fact that when you take the watch off, you've got material between any surface and the back of the watch, avoiding scratches which a bracelet inevitably brings unless you put a cloth between it and the watchback.
The whole reason I am perusing this subforum is I'm thinking (again!) of buying a Khaki Field.


----------



## Appljaxx

I wear my Hamiltons autos to work all the time. I've never been afraid of them failing and I've never been let down once. But the braclet or nato is the way to go. I find myself worrying about getting the leather straps wet and scratching the bracelets so i tend to defer to my watches with nato most frequently at work.


----------



## filmjuicer

A Khaki Auto will hold up just fine. The movement is solid and it is a tough watch. I used one as a "beater" for a while and it held up just fine. But, like everyone else says, I would avoid a leather strap though. 

The only thing I would be concerned with is working around strong magnetic fields (like MRIs etc.). Those watches aren't really protected against it and if they are exposed and get magnetized, the accuracy will suffer. So, if you have to go into those areas, just remember to take the watch off.

A good (ISO rated) dive watch might be a viable option also, because many of those have anti-magnetic protection, plus the rotating bezel could perhaps be useful for keeping track of elapsed time.


----------



## cprrckwlf

I know this thread is getting older and slowing down a little but I did want to just throw in some first hand experience abusing a Hamilton. . .

4 years or so ago I decided it was time to start wearing a watch regularly and, being a little familiar with history, brands, watches, my budget, etc. I deliberated between model after model before narrowing it down to two Hammys: a Khaki GMT Air Race (black and orange face, black rubber with orange stitching strap) and a Field Officer Mechanical (brown leather with bund). Orange being my favorite color, and a habit of using a 24 hour clock I eventually went with the GMT. I can tell you that, not only have I worn it almost every day for the past 4 years, I have beaten it up. I have slept, showered, swam, hiked, rock climbed, and any number of other things with the watch on my wrist. The crowning moment being when it was the only thing with me on a SCUBA outing -- screw down crowns, rubber strap, a 200m resist, and I was only going down to around 90ft so I decided why not? Maybe I shouldn't but it worked so well for me and was such a pleasure to use down there it has been on my wrist for every 1 of 30+ dives since.

The ONLY reason I'm not still wearing it every day is my circumstances have changed and I'm now able to provide it with siblings (starting with the Ventura I wore to work today and am wearing as I type this). My GMT sitting right here on my desk is running (and keeping time) just as well the day I first strapped it on.

(As an aside, I've been heartbroken that I can't find that Hamilton OEM brown leather bund strap, if anyone has any ideas. . . well, as I said my GMT is getting siblings.)


----------



## ebenke

cprrckwlf said:


> I know this thread is getting older and slowing down a little but I did want to just throw in some first hand experience abusing a Hamilton. . .
> 
> 4 years or so ago I decided it was time to start wearing a watch regularly and, being a little familiar with history, brands, watches, my budget, etc. I deliberated between model after model before narrowing it down to two Hammys: a Khaki GMT Air Race (black and orange face, black rubber with orange stitching strap) and a Field Officer Mechanical (brown leather with bund). Orange being my favorite color, and a habit of using a 24 hour clock I eventually went with the GMT. I can tell you that, not only have I worn it almost every day for the past 4 years, I have beaten it up. I have slept, showered, swam, hiked, rock climbed, and any number of other things with the watch on my wrist. The crowning moment being when it was the only thing with me on a SCUBA outing -- screw down crowns, rubber strap, a 200m resist, and I was only going down to around 90ft so I decided why not? Maybe I shouldn't but it worked so well for me and was such a pleasure to use down there it has been on my wrist for every 1 of 30+ dives since.
> 
> The ONLY reason I'm not still wearing it every day is my circumstances have changed and I'm now able to provide it with siblings (starting with the Ventura I wore to work today and am wearing as I type this). My GMT sitting right here on my desk is running (and keeping time) just as well the day I first strapped it on.
> 
> (As an aside, I've been heartbroken that I can't find that Hamilton OEM brown leather bund strap, if anyone has any ideas. . . well, as I said my GMT is getting siblings.)


This story needs some pics of your work horse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## cprrckwlf

ebenke said:


> This story needs some pics of your work horse.


Ask and you shall receive (and happy to share, as, if you noticed my post count, I'm kinda new here).

Starting with the wrist shot (I tend to wear a little loose, but I've also recently lost a whole lot of weight very quickly). I put that sibling down in the background, the only non-special-function (e.g.: my alti/barometer) quartz I can imagine buying.








Nothing wrong with the crystal, but notice how the case isn't overly reflective -- it started satin but still should be shinier under my awful lighting.








No idea if you'll see this after the resize is done but. . .
No chips, divots, nicks or whatever, but there is a sort of fine network of scars made up of little scratches. Pretty much all over at this point.








Same thing on the back, but they stand out a little more as the case back started full polish, as opposed to the slight satin of the case.








A little fraying in what started as very clean stitching. Most of it is at the top (closest to case) of the buckle side and the bottom of the other. I've never noticed that before, but I'll have to figure out what I'm doing, since that's all one area when it's on me.








Finally some salt encrustation -- sweat or sea water, it tends to build up in the ridges of "Khaki" and "Navy" and never really wants to come out.








Hope you've enjoyed it as much as I've enjoyed sharing.


----------



## micreyes11

Talk about quality... Love the Black and Orange...


----------



## txstrat51

If the khaki could survive as many wars as it has surely it can survive work all though the right band is a must.


----------



## txstrat51

Packleader you got me with the bug on the screen great joke.


----------



## HokkaidoG

raulfragoso said:


> I also say go for the Hammy  The advices to replace the leather strap with a bracelet make sense, I personally love the mesh bracelet on my Khaki Field Officer (which by the way was also my first automatic watch):


I love the mesh bracelet on this and am considering doing the same for my own. May I ask what brand bracelet you chose and where you bought it? It's a great match |>


----------

